# [SOLVED]Opengl not working on nvidia-drivers

## andrewwalker27

I'm having trouble getting opengl working with nvidia-drivers. The info in my log file is as follows

```
[455206.327] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[455206.327] (II) Loading /usr/lib32/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[455206.327] (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib32/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so: /usr/lib32/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or direc$

[455206.327] (II) UnloadModule: "glx"

[455206.327] (II) Unloading glx

[455206.327] (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7)

[455206.327] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[455206.327] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[455206.328] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[455206.328]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[455206.328]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[455206.328] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  340.76  Thu Jan 22 11:03:05 PST 2015

[455206.328] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[455206.328] (++) using VT number 7

```

but the file it points to (/usr/lib32/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so) is actually a soft link to an ATI driver!

```
fred@gentoo ~ $ cd /usr/lib32/xorg/modules/extensions/

fred@gentoo /usr/lib32/xorg/modules/extensions $ ls

libglx.so

fred@gentoo /usr/lib32/xorg/modules/extensions $ ls -l

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 40 Mar 14  2013 libglx.so -> ../../../opengl/ati/extensions/libglx.so

fred@gentoo /usr/lib32/xorg/modules/extensions $ 

```

I don't really understand why it points here, where should it point to though? I've selected opengl correctly

```
fred@gentoo /var/log $ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

fred@gentoo /var/log $ 

```

and I have this in my make.conf

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

```

so why is it not working? I've seen references to a bug along these lines but not quite found a solution.

My graphics card is as follows

```
03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G96GL [Quadro FX 580] (rev a1)

```

and I'm using nvidia-drivers-340.76 with kernel linux-4.1.1-gentoo-r1

----------

## andrewwalker27

Ok, fixed it by just deleting the soft link

/usr/lib32/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

and working now. I used to have an ATI card once but don't know why it has only just become a problem as it was several years ago!

----------

